# 9 days old puppies



## ATB (Feb 3, 2016)

Our 3 years old GSD, Muphy gave birth to 10 puppies, 6 males and 4 females. A couple of months ago a stray mutt paid us a visit and according to the neighbours the Sire looked like an anatolian shepherd or a mastiff. We just don't know. We didn't plan to have puppies but good news in just one week we were able to find homes for all the puppies. We will keep them for 8 weeks with Muphy and then off they go. 

but I am curious as to what the puppies will look like. I will post as they grow up.

cheers,


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Aww, what a sweet puppy pile!

At this age, it is hard to tell, puppies look very similar, even across different breeds. 

From your pics, they look big, fat, and healthy, but they don't look GSD-ish. Though they can change a lot as they mature.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet. At least it wasn't a Basset Hound.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Now THAT should be interesting! GSD-Basset Hound mix! Can you imagine the howling?


----------



## ATB (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah they are pretty big, probably comes from the Sire genes. Mom is working very hard supplying all the milk the pups need. 

We are giving her 4 times her usual daily meal and she gulps it. She is very eager being the mom, somethimes a little over protective though. 

Cheers


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

We also have a breeding/whelping section on the board. If you have any questions there are some very experienced breeders that can help.


----------



## ATB (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks, I will sure check it.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Lol, totally OT, but I once saw a Basset Hound/Shar Pei mix. Just hideous. Wasn't the dog's fault obviously but really, seriously hideous.

Your pups look just fine!


----------



## paolo (Jan 7, 2016)

viking said:


> Lol, totally OT, but I once saw a Basset Hound/Shar Pei mix. Just hideous. Wasn't the dog's fault obviously but really, seriously hideous.
> 
> Your pups look just fine!


This got me researching a bit... DSC00086.jpg Photo by hessian_2008 | Photobucket

And at least it's not as hideous as this basset hound/great dane mix...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

What cute pups!!! I am happy you found homes for them. Keep us posted with progress! 

On a side note.... There was a GSD/basset mix at the dog park a while ago... he was oddly cute... in a weird perplexing kind of way. LOL. His head was GSD but the rest basset, ha!!


----------



## ATB (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello again, puppies are 18 days old now. All of them are doing well. Their eyes are finally open and respond when called. 

Posting new photos but very hard to take since they constantly move.


----------



## CrystalV (Dec 28, 2015)

Awwww....so sweet!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Awww, very sweet!How's Mom holding up?Glad all is going well!


----------



## ATB (Feb 3, 2016)

10 puppies are quite the job, Muphy (the mom) seems well but its sure getting harder.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I had a foster litter of 10 and the vet advised met to start them on soaked-in-puppy milk kibble, one table spoon per feeding, about four times a day. Gradually increasing over time. But I hope others with more experience can chime in if you need more help. Good looking puppies!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## ATB (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello again, our puppies are 10 weeks old how, and Luky is the one that we kept and the remaining 9 pups are with their new owners. Today we visited the Vet for vaccination, she is almost 20 pounds.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Awwww! She is such a sweet looking pup!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Adorable pup enjoy her. She is a nice reward for his great adventure


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute pup!


----------



## king shade (Apr 4, 2016)

cute!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What a pretty and unusual looking dog.


----------

